# Otter Outdoors Sled



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I bought this sled and used it one time to float some decoys down a canal. This sled measures 64x32x12 so it will haul a lot of fishing gear or decoys. Like I said, it is new and only used one time. It also has the molded in brackets for a tow bar if you wanted to pull it behind a snowmobile or ATV. It's a nice sled. $75


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sold!!!!


----------

